# lionel 164 Log Loader



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone got the source of service information on the #164 Log Loader? All I find is a parts list, I was looking for something a bit more detailed.  I was hoping Olsen's had something, but they just have the parts list.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Anyone got the source of service information on the #164 Log Loader? All I find is a parts list, I was looking for something a bit more detailed.  I was hoping Olsen's had something, but they just have the parts list.



Here is a link......you ought to buy a service manual.
What do you need to do fix it?

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_164_acc.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need a roof and one of the support posts first. I wanted to have a manual so I could have part numbers to search on. I know the roof is 164-60, but I can't find what the support is called or it's number.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BTW, if I bought a service manual for every piece of equipment, I'd go broke!  Is there a compendium of all the manuals? I have the Greenberg book, but it's pretty sparse as to the details.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> BTW, if I bought a service manual for every piece of equipment, I'd go broke!  Is there a compendium of all the manuals? I have the Greenberg book, but it's pretty sparse as to the details.



Yes there is one manual. Hold on I will look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Anyone got the source of service information on the #164 Log Loader? All I find is a parts list, I was looking for something a bit more detailed.  I was hoping Olsen's had something, but they just have the parts list.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I need a roof and one of the support posts first. I wanted to have a manual so I could have part numbers to search on. I know the roof is 164-60, but I can't find what the support is called or it's number.


I'm confused...you said you have a parts list in one post then you say you wanted the manual for part numbers. If you have the parts list doesn't it have the number?

Mine doesn't have the numbers just how it works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the problem with the parts list is a lot of the parts have ambiguous names, so the illustrated parts list is handy. Of course, I also would like the manual on the operation.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the problem with the parts list is a lot of the parts have ambiguous names, so the illustrated parts list is handy. Of course, I also would like the manual on the operation.


I did not see were you said you had the Greensburg's manual.
I agree it doesn't tell you much.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Ed. You should change your username to "Sniper". You have mad Google skills:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also have a 364 log loader, finally got that running. Motor overhaul, reattach the mounting bracket to the motor, and a general cleanup. I also had to bend things a bit to get it straight, seems it was slightly warped. I found that I have to have the front slightly elevated by about 1/8" to allow proper operation. My grandson loves it, lots of action, dump the logs on, then go fetch them and go back and dump them in again.


----------



## jffcpf (Dec 9, 2013)

John,

I saw this older post about 164 parts. Did you ever find out the part number for the
roof support ? I just got a loader and one of the supports has a crack in it.

Thanks

John Festa TCA 77-11520


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You did manage to find a really old post!  I solved my problem with an old scrapped loader to salvage parts from years ago.

I'd attempt to repair the one you have first.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*6-12915*

From the Lionel parts page


----------

